# Question on OCing



## lukey177 (Jul 11, 2008)

What is overclocking? Does it make the computer run faster? or make your CPU have more GHz?

Anyway i did what was needed from that post and here is the information, just to see if im allowed to do it.

My System information is under Report.txt which is attached to this post.

My Ram: i got 2 x 2gb.









PSU: Make= Thermaltake 430Watts
Model= XP550 NP

Um i havnt added any cooling stuff into my computer so it woud be factory version?? (dont understand)

dual 12cm silent fans in the front and rear of the case and a 9cm fan on the side panel. Got it off a website. But i think the one on the side and front is a intake and the back is exhaust. I think.. If im wrong please tell me.

*Idle Temp:*








*Working Temp:*










*OCCT:* I thought i had to put pictures in..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Overclocking is where you make a cpu run faster than what it is set to run at.

First of all you need to be aware of a few things before attempting overclocking:

1. It voids the warranty on your cpu
2. It creates more heat as it uses more power, so good cooling is mandatory.
3. It shortens the life span of a cpu
4. It can give you instabilty issues if not done properly
5. A good power supply is needed.
6. you need to stress test using prime95 or orthos for atleast 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps whilst the stress test is being performed. You should be aiming for temps less than 60 degrees at full load for a core 2 duo or quad core.

I suggest you read the thread in the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters. It will explain how to overclock and what you need to do to achieve a good result.

Can you tell us what are the specifications of your system your system i.e make and model of your motherboard and what case you have.

From what you have posted if you were to attempt overclocking you would have to get a better cpu cooler than the standard one you have and also a better power supply, i would also suspect you would have to get a better make of ram too.

I have my pc overclocked if you look in the my system tab under my name you will see that my setup is made for overclocking it will give you an idea what is needed.


----------

